# Who made my Pacific Coast Rubber Company Heavy Service?



## fat tire trader (Jun 2, 2018)

Hello,
Does anyone know who made my Pacific Coast Rubber Company Heavy Service?



 


More photos can be seen here

http://fattiretrading.com/pacific.html


Looks very similar to the Peerless that is currently up for sale currently.
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1915-peerless.132353/

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## fat tire trader (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Jun 5, 2018)

Can we get a photo of the badge? and of the rear drop outs?


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 5, 2018)

catfish said:


> Can we get a photo of the badge? and of the rear drop outs?



from above link


----------



## fat tire trader (Jun 10, 2018)

I just noticed the badge in a Bean and Son Catalog. It makes sense that the bike went through Bean and Son.

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/l...on-co-of-san-francisco-ca-bean-bicycle.41338/

 I have found very little information on the Pacific Rubber Company. 

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## gkeep (Jun 12, 2018)

Chris, maybe this is the company, see advertisement on page 24 of Purchasing Agents Bulletin, Published by the Purchasing Agents Assoc. of Northern California December 1922 from Google Books..




Gary


----------



## hoofhearted (Jun 13, 2018)

*Davis-Built .....



 





*


----------



## fat tire trader (Jun 13, 2018)

Thanks Gary and Patric.
I'll add the Pacific ad to the page about my bike. I wonder if they made bicycle tires.
Now that we know that it is a Davis, can the serial number indicate the year?
The Bean catalog that shows the badge has 1920 written on it. There is a 1920 Dayton catalog here
http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle224


My frame looks like it might be the Roadster model,
http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle224/picture818
except that the top portion of my seat stays is more straight than what is shown in the catalog and my fork crown is different.

Unfortunately, this bike got parted out here on the cabe and someone else bought its saddle and post.
This is what it looked like complete. I wish I had seen the ad for the whole bike before it got parted. I bought everything except for the seat, seat post and crankset.
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/heavy-service-pacific-coast-rubber-350.129951/
This is the ad for the seat and post. I'd really like to get at least the post.
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/motercycle-seat-275-delivered.131636/

The bike came with all steel 28" clincher rims. Unbelievably, the tires hold air and are good enough for display.

The main thing that I need to get this bike going is a crankset. The one that was in the bike did not look original, possibly from a 1930s Schwinn.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## hoofhearted (Jun 13, 2018)

fat tire trader said:


> Thanks Gary and Patric.
> I'll add the Pacific ad to the page about my bike. I wonder if they made bicycle tires.
> *Now* *that* *we* *know* *that* *it* *is* *a* *Davis*, *can* *the* *serial* *number* *indicate* *the* *year?*
> The Bean catalog that shows the badge has 1920 written on it. There is a 1920 Dayton catalog here
> ...




*Chris ... not all  Davis machines have a year of manufacture and / or a model year.

Beginning in 1917 ... only the DAYTON and an occasional YALE. had the ''pinched-in'' 
upper seat stays.  Your fork crown is Davis ... but the fork-crown in the catalog is
DAYTON-Only.  Been using that same crown on the Dayton ... (and an occasional
YALE from 1916-on) beginning in 1895.

Your Davis HEAVY SERVICE looks elegant and purposeful.  Check out that lengthy
''Show your Davis built ....'' article for some thought choices on a chainring for your
machine.

Wind in your sails - Chris !

..... patric





 



 


*


----------



## fat tire trader (Jun 13, 2018)

Thanks Patric,

I just skimmed through the 30 pages of Davis bicycles. 
Post #426 on page 22 has an ad that shows a 1916 Yale Roadster that looks like my bike, same fork crown. There is also another but different Heavy Service bike on the same page. It looks like some years had a two piece crank. Do you think my bike might have had a two piece or a one piece crank? Can the frame be fitted with either?
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## hoofhearted (Jun 13, 2018)

fat tire trader said:


> Thanks Patric,
> 
> I just skimmed through the 30 pages of Davis bicycles.
> Post #426 on page 22 has an ad that shows a 1916 Yale Roadster that looks like my bike, same fork crown. There is also another but different Heavy Service bike on the same page. It looks like some years had a two piece crank. Do you think my bike might have had a two piece or a one piece crank? Can the frame be fitted with either?
> ...





*Chris ... you made a valuable discovery ... see ''RED'' content
in 1916 document, below ...




 *


*And peep this DAYTON RACER ...



 *



*Bricycle purchased this unit from MsRock ... *

*

 




^^^    I purchased the CRANK - ONLY from Bri ... It will be placed in
my H-D Military Model (tall frame) ... will be using a H-D ring.





Foto supplied by Balloontyre (Ivo) ... authentic WWl battlefield image.



*

*
NOW ... to really cornfuze the issue ... YALE often used the 4-Circle cloverleaf pattern ... As Did the Davis NATIONAL.  .. However ... at some time, Davis introduced The Y-A-L-E ring ... don't know when .... yet.

..... patric


*


----------

